# New block pit for restaurant use. Seeking input



## cheflusk420 (Nov 5, 2020)

Just fired this up for the first time today. Looking for some ideas to get more heat and draw.  Will have a more proper fitting door on the firebox and a better sealing lid. I realize it’s gonna require plenty of fuel to keep warm.  Debating on whether to add a second chimney. I have 5 cinder block holes for access from firebox to chamber


----------



## mike243 (Nov 5, 2020)

I don't see a chimney ,  aint no way the health department would let you sell food made on it around here, just saying


----------



## cheflusk420 (Nov 5, 2020)

mike243 said:


> I don't see a chimney ,  aint no way the health department would let you sell food made on it around here, just saying



There is going to be a 3 ft chimney on the back.  Health dept didn’t have an issue with this as of last week.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 5, 2020)

I'm not an expert but that's a big firebox. It's gonna trap alot of heat. Looks nice though


----------



## cheflusk420 (Nov 5, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> I'm not an expert but that's a big firebox. It's gonna trap alot of heat. Looks nice though


Considering lining the inside with firebrick to decrease the size. Seems like a 1:4 firebox to chamber ratio is what I was going for. Luckily it can be redesigned. Was just thinking I need a larger fire to keep it at temp


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 5, 2020)

cheflusk420 said:


> Considering lining the inside with firebrick to decrease the size. Seems like a 1:4 firebox to chamber ratio is what I was going for. Luckily it can be redesigned. Was just thinking I need a larger fire to keep it at temp


For sure it's no biggie. With a smaller box a smaller fire will carry more heat pushing it into the cook chamber. Especially with the appropriate exaust. Making it a bit smaller should save you some money on fuel since you won't be heating such a big firebox


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 5, 2020)

Also you'll need to create some sort of damper on the fire box to help with draw. As of now with the crack in the door that will work ok. But when you make a tighter door then that's something to think about. Gotta have air from both ends


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 5, 2020)

daveomak
 might be able to help with more exact dimensions


----------



## cheflusk420 (Nov 5, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Also you'll need to create some sort of damper on the fire box to help with draw. As of now with the crack in the door that will work ok. But when you make a tighter door then that's something to think about. Gotta have air from both ends


Though about having the door about an inch or two raised off the bottom so air can feed the fire from below. Or I find a door that fits perfectly and cut a hole and add a damper. Gonna be a lot of trial and error


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 5, 2020)

cheflusk420 said:


> Though about having the door about an inch or two raised off the bottom so air can feed the fire from below. Or I find a door that fits perfectly and cut a hole and add a damper. Gonna be a lot of trial and error


 you'll want that damper to be adjustable for sure. As the seasons change the amount of air needed will change. I wouldn't rely on a gap in the bottom to be your permanent design


----------



## cheflusk420 (Nov 5, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> you'll want that damper to be adjustable for sure. As the seasons change the amount of air needed will change. I wouldn't rely on a gape in the bottom to be your permanent design


Word. Thanks for you insight


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 5, 2020)

cheflusk420 said:


> Word. Thanks for you insight


No problem all I can help with is basic dynamics. There are guys on here that can get you dialed in. Like Dave that Mentioned and others. Just wanted to give you some food for thought


----------



## cheflusk420 (Nov 5, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> No problem all I can help with is basic dynamics. There are guys on here that can get you dialed in. Like Dave that Mentioned and others. Just wanted to give you some food for thought


Word. Structurally I think I’m good. I just need to focus on fire management and draw at this point


----------



## Chasdev (Nov 6, 2020)

In Lockhart Texas there's two famous bbq joints that use a similar design cooker and both go back close to if not more than 100 years.
Differences I can see between theirs and yours is that they don't use any kind of firebox doors, they control heat by the amount and placement of burning wood AND they do not use any restriction or blockage of the smoke and heat from one end to the other.
One has a fire outside the entrance to the firebox and props logs up on the face of the entrance and lets them slowly burn down, which produces the most blissful oak smoke smell ever.
Both rely on single logs sitting on a small coal base with the logs standing on end and never a pile of logs that can turn into a large fire.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 6, 2020)

The ORIGINAL real BBQ....


----------



## daveomak (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## daveomak (Nov 6, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Southern+pit+BBQ+smokers


----------



## Chasdev (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## cheflusk420 (Nov 6, 2020)

Chasdev said:


> In Lockhart Texas there's two famous bbq joints that use a similar design cooker and both go back close to if not more than 100 years.
> Differences I can see between theirs and yours is that they don't use any kind of firebox doors, they control heat by the amount and placement of burning wood AND they do not use any restriction or blockage of the smoke and heat from one end to the other.
> One has a fire outside the entrance to the firebox and props logs up on the face of the entrance and lets them slowly burn down, which produces the most blissful oak smoke smell ever.
> Both rely on single logs sitting on a small coal base with the logs standing on end and never a pile of logs that can turn into a large fire.


Interesting  lots of good advice in here.  Hoping I don’t need to do much of a redesign at this point.  Been reading up on how to get better draw through the chamber but not finding much help.  Glad I found this forum


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 6, 2020)

mike243 said:


> I don't see a chimney ,  aint no way the health department would let you sell food made on it around here, just saying


Around here, just about every volunteer fire department and church cooks chicken on grills over cinder block pits. No issues.


----------



## cheflusk420 (Nov 27, 2020)

Been runnin a few cooks on this bad boy. Need to get paver stones for the caps and a better sealing lid. Aside from that it’s been chugging along fairly well. Front of chamber closest to the firebox runs at about 300 and 175 200 towards the back near the chimneys. I’m thinking once I get a better lid and some paver stones that will lock some more heat it evenly although I could set up a makeshift cold smoker in the back. Opening up the restaurant next week. Should be fun


----------

